# Ta Chiao CT35



## AndyGGR2018 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi, I am looking at possibly buying the above yacht a CT 35. Not the pilot house version. I wanted to know how many of the CT35's were built? I get the impression there were quite a few imported into the USA but anyone know or have an idea?

Also any owners do get in touch i will have many more questions I am sure.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

From Sailboatdata:



> The CT 35 was first imported to the US by Seaboard Marine, Inc., then Imperial Yachts of California in 1977, then Annapolis Yacht Shop out of Maryland in 1980. By 1981, Seaboard Marine had returned to sell the last few boats.
> Cutter or ketch.
> LOA w/bowsprit: 42'.
> (total numbers unknown).
> A dual station pilot house version seems to be the most common.


CT-35 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

Garden design.. not going to be very spritely! 

Not a lot of info on these..


----------



## AndyGGR2018 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Ron, Yes many thanks got all that data too online. I have done a lot of Google searching. Not worried about being spritely but good long keel blue water boat. Only one other concern for me is the ballast as this could be anything from iron to scrap and most likely not lead so SA/Disp is not as good as some similar type boats. 

Really need ball ballpark number built as quite important for me to know.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

To begin with ballast has zero to do with SA/D. Did you mean B/D? I know that yard very well. I have spent days hanging out there. They would have used iron ballast in one large piece and not "scarp metal". The cast iron "slug" would have been from scrap metal. I woud never call this bat a Garden design. Maybe you could get away with "Garden-esque". It was designed by one of the Chen bothers. I think it was S.T. Chen who did the design work there. I now get the brothers confused. There were four of them, S.T., C.S., C.T. and Wayne. My guess would be that they built around 35 of this model. But that's a guess.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Baba 35 for sale here, just down the dock....
Home - Langkawi Boat Sales and Services, Rebak Island Marina, Langkawi, Malaysia.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

bobperry said:


> .... I woud never call this bat a Garden design. Maybe you could get away with "Garden-esque". It was designed by one of the Chen bothers. ....


Sailboatdata needs a correction, then.... Actually I thought in profile the pilothouse version looked as much like an Endurance 35 as anything..


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

SA/D of less than 12 means those are barely more than steadying sails. You'd need 1/2 a gale for that boat to move.


----------



## AndyGGR2018 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone, yes Bob, Ba/Disp is what I should have said. On the comment from SloopJonB I wonder if the Sa/Disp is correct on the Saildata page as thai is very low but maybe someone with one of these boats can vouch for the sailing qualities or otherwise.

Thanks again for the input. Andy


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

484' to move 17K Lbs - 11 sounds about right


----------



## AndyGGR2018 (Apr 29, 2015)

Agreed, itmismambit of a dog....probably. Cheers everyone, consign that one to the bin. A


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

" Well,,,,,,There it is."


----------



## Oregonian (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahoy Andy, I hope you're still paying attention to this thread.
There have been some errors posted previously on this thread that should be corrected. The main source of the error comes from The site SailboatData.com.
The spec sheet does Not include the Mizzen. It only shows the Main and Fore triangle for a Ketch. As such, it indicates a SA/D ratio of about 11.8. This is in error. When 200 sq ft of Mizzen is added then the SA/D equals about 16.5. This is a very acceptable number for such a boat.
As a ketch with a staysail, the usable sail area can be varied greatly. I believe you should reconsider this boat as a viable option for what you are considering using it for. Good Luck.


----------

